# pimp your 360.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/2,205.htm

just trying to decide which one.....


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

i like this one best

http://www.decalgirl.com/browse.cfm/4,4238.htm


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

Thanks this has cost me money. I hAVE JUST ORDERD A FULL SKIN FOR MY 360, a skin for the controller, a skin for my blackberry and one for the wifes.:thumb:


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

what was the shipping like mate? steep?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

How cool are those cases :thumb:


----------



## Autotec (Aug 3, 2007)

panama said:


> what was the shipping like mate? steep?


I have had them shipped to my aunt and uncle in california as they are coming over in 2 weeks so it was cheap


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

$9 shipping for an ipod classic skin.


----------

